# Recreating my Kontakt5 templates on Kontakt6 - Worth it?



## MoeWalsaad (May 8, 2020)

Hello,
I spent years developing work templates using Kontakt5.dll , but now since we upagraded to Kontakt6, does it worth it to re-create my old templates on Kontakt6?
if I don't what am I missing?
Do Kontakt6 has any structural features that I may not be aware of that will optimize the usage of my PC resources? or maybe better ways to update, manage and purge samples pool?

My goal is to optimize the usage of my PC resources while being able to load as many instruments and plugins as possible with the least amount of CPU overload noises.
I want my Cubase project to save Faster, and load projects faster.


I would appreciate hearing your thoughts and experience about this, Thanks.


----------



## georgewmusic (Jul 20, 2020)

I did what you're suggesting. I justified the change based on the fact that the Kontakt 6 dll is named simply Kontakt.dll which would imply you won't have to do it again in the future should later versions come out.

As for any performance differences, I haven't noticed much but I'm not much of a power user.

I imagine there are a number of under the surface changes as there always are with these numeric updates.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jul 23, 2020)

An update on this thread, I did some CPU usage tests, by loading a bunch of instrument tracks on Kontakt5 playing busy midi lines, and reloaded exactly the same instruments playing the same lines once again on Kontakt6. and the results are almost the same on both CPU usage and Ram.
for now, the resource consumption between K5 and K6 seems to be very similar so far.
I used both Cubase CPU performance tool and Windows reading. although it's probably impossible to get 100% accurate reading but at least we have got an estimation.

It's a good move that NI named their Full version of Kontakt6 Vst as just "Konakt.dll". hopefully, this will resolve the issue with templates in the future.


----------

